# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  !!!stafi Irc.albasoul.com Ne Vite!!!

## DINA

*Pershendetje te gjitheve!!!
Eshte bere goxha kohe e gjate qe jam shkeputur nga Stafi ose  ndryshe  nga jeta virtuale e IRC Albasoul. 

U bene 10 vjet mbase me shume qe nga themelimi i IRC.Albasoul.com. 
Jane larguar, kane ardhur perser, jane hequr  e shtuar perseri, jane  ngrite por dhe jane ulur nga detyrat e Stafit, jane bere debate moskenaqesira sharje zenje etj etj. Por gjitha keto kane qene dhe jane pjese e nje stafi si cdo pjese e jetes se perditshme.
Do kisha deshire  t'iu shikoja  perseri edhe pse kane kaluar kaq kohe, thjeshte me nje pershendetje apo kujtese nga ato vite.
Thoni Nick qe keni patur  dhe cfar pozicione ke patur ne Staf.(Kjo vlen edhe per ata kolege apo antare te stafit qe kane vajtur ne server te tjera).

-Po e filloj une e para.
Ne fillim kam qene me Nick Biondina ne Serveri-in  irc.webmaster.com.
Pastaj mbasi brodhem ne disa servere te tjera kur krijuam  Server-in tone Irc.Albasoul.com e ndrova Nick me emrin tim Dina gjer ne fund.
Pozicionet e mia ne stafin Albasoul  kane qene AOP,SOP dhe IRCOP.
Sic e thashe edhe me siper eshte bere kohe e gjate qe jemi shkeputur por nuk duhen harrohen ato vite qe kemi kaluar beshke , te mira apo te keqia te jen ato jane  nje pjese e jetes tone ketu.

-Me kete rast mqs jemi dhe ne fund te vitit shfrytezoj  rastin t'iu pershndes te gjitheve nga zemra te kaloni nje fund vit te Gezuar dhe ju uroj  mbaresi ne vitin qe do vije.


=====================Me Rrespekt DINA==============*

----------

Reni (01-07-2016)

----------


## MijnWonder

> *Pershendetje te gjitheve!!!
> Eshte bere goxha kohe e gjate qe jam shkeputur nga Stafi ose  ndryshe  nga jeta virtuale e IRC Albasoul. 
> 
> U bene 10 vjet mbase me shume qe nga themelimi i IRC.Albasoul.com. 
> Jane larguar, kane ardhur perser, jane hequr  e shtuar perseri, jane  ngrite por dhe jane ulur nga detyrat e Stafit, jane bere debate moskenaqesira sharje zenje etj etj. Por gjitha keto kane qene dhe jane pjese e nje stafi si cdo pjese e jetes se perditshme.
> Do kisha deshire  t'iu shikoja  perseri edhe pse kane kaluar kaq kohe, thjeshte me nje pershendetje apo kujtese nga ato vite.
> Thoni Nick qe keni patur  dhe cfar pozicione ke patur ne Staf.(Kjo vlen edhe per ata kolege apo antare te stafit qe kane vajtur ne server te tjera).
> 
> -Po e filloj une e para.
> ...


Dina pershendetje  :buzeqeshje: 
evertet kan kaluar shume vite dhe irc ka ndryshuar shume  :buzeqeshje:  
nuk eshte me cka qene edhe njerezit sjan me ata qe kan qene.
Gjithsesi flm per pershendetjen dhe une te pershendes  :buzeqeshje: 
Me respekt

----------


## MaDaBeR

Dinushhhhhhhhhhh, hello!

Une jam Lukas, ish AOP, (Me ke shtuar vete ti : P ), SOP deri me sot, tani user i thjeshte fare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sleep

Ehhh, kan ndryshuar gjerat.Megjiate kan qene disa vite te bukura te cilat se besoj se kthehen me.Lukas tashme user te thjeshte jemi pothuajse te gjithe.
Nje here respekte per themeluesin e irc.albasoul.com dhe njeherazi respekt per Stafin e Admin,Ircop, Sop, Aop dhe Userat e irc.albasoul.com, gjithashtu respekte per userat e dhomes time #Mundesi :P
Nga: *red_dragon*

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Ja ku jam dhe un Aop i dikurshem Aop i sotem dhe nick nuk ka ndryshuar. ose ish djal i keq Floodist :P

Ju pershendes te gjitheve, DINA teme shume e bukur te pergezoj.

----------


## RaPSouL

Mirë që qenke gjallë  :perqeshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

E bukur tema qe po lexoj..Na riktheve ne nostalgjine e dikurshme.Pershendetje dhe nga une.Aop kam qen dikur tani user i thjeshte.Chatit i ka humbur lezeti qe ka pasur ne vitet me pare,e tashi le vertet shum per te deshiruar.Respekte per garden e vjeter te serverit.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Po une ju mungoj :P

Dian gjall qenke ti?

Prsh

----------


## MaDaBeR

Shpirt Njeriu, si jo mor, po ti je humb fare, je humb si voj ullinit ne kohe te xhaxhit. Te pershendes, ke qene Njishi me vertet  :shkelje syri: 

Lukas

----------


## DINA

*Pershendetje Vlonjate, Lukas, sleep, {A_N_G_E_L_69}, RaPSouL,  PaToSaRaK, Shpirt Njeriu(Ganiu), eshte kenaqesi qe iu shof perseri. 
-Ndryshime do kete dhe ka per te patur gjithmone. Po ndryshon njeriu lere pastaj nje staf virtual. 
Cdo ndryshim ka anen e mire dhe te keqe te saj kjo bazohet dhe nga ne vete.
Shof qe qenka  pak e veshtire per ata veterane te shkruajne mbas nje shkeputje te gjate nga IRC.Albasoul.com, por une do thoja do ishte vertet kenaqesi qe mbas kaq shume vitesh te flasim  dhe te kujtojme ato pak caste qe kemi kaluar bashke.

Ju uroj shendet dhe fat kudo qe jeni 

======================Me rrespekt DINA===============*

----------


## Sherri

Ca bohet njerez ?

Shof qe qekena mbledh "Veteranet e luftes se Vietnamit". Akoma po pres ate pensionin un, po asnjeri nuk o bo i gjalle  :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje te gjitheve e ja kalofshi mire.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Paska bo lëshime Berlusconi që nuk i paska vra akoma kto emigrantët pa permesso  :perqeshje:

----------


## CeLi

Pershendetje Dina  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mr_Elbasanlliu

Tashi Albasouli ash ba si Kope Delesh pa Bari ,  respekte Mire se te rishoh  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BaBa

> Tashi Albasouli ash ba si Kope Delesh pa Bari ,  respekte Mire se te rishoh



 pse akoma ne çat  ja kalon kohen ti qiros ?!


ca thot dojçlanda  :perqeshje:  ane e ka marr malli per lemen  :xhoker:

----------


## R3nato

Une kam Nejt me Kingu^Tirones  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

Un me *Deni_Boy*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angel_guy

Pershendetje DINA , nga ke humbur moj pavarsisht kohes angazhimeve ne jete dhe karriere gjithmon e gjejm kohen per te kujtuar momentet me te kendshme ne chat . 


/Hugggg 


Enio .

----------


## policia911

a moj bjondine moj biondine  :ngerdheshje: 
Dina rrespekte ke qen vajz njeshe 
edhe pse u be gati 4 vjet qe nuk hy ne chat edhe smerem me 

pershendetje nga nje shok i vjeter LEMON-X staf irc.albasoul.com  pozicioni garda e vjeter e din me mire

----------


## Bamba

Nai gjelle pasanikesh nuk paska knej?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

